# Upset and Sad



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

My miniature Dachshund has a blown disk in her back and has hurt her neck (in a "tiff" with some puppies).  She was in so much pain today.  I took her to the vet and had to leave her, which, killed me because we have just been gone for 10 days.  I'm so terribly sad she is hurting and don't even want to think about what is to come.  Surgery is probably what we end up doing.  

This is her with her bestest friend   Her name is Isabella - keep her in your thoughts


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, KitchenElf. I hope it's not too serious and she feels better soon. They are adorable


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww, poor little doggie, I will keep her in my thoughts and hope all turns out well.


----------



## sattie (Jul 21, 2008)

AWEEEEEEEEE!!!  Kitchenelf... I do sympathize with you.  I'm sure you know that I'm a big time dog lover and I could not imagine being without your companion for that long and then having to deal with this.  I do hope that the vets can help her and that she comes home to you without pain.  I'm sooooo sorry.... such a sweet looking puppy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> My miniature Dachshund has a blown disk in her back and has hurt her neck (in a "tiff" with some puppies).  She was in so much pain today.  I took her to the vet and had to leave her, which, killed me because we have just been gone for 10 days.  I'm so terribly sad she is hurting and don't even want to think about what is to come.  Surgery is probably what we end up doing.
> 
> This is her with her bestest friend   Her name is Isabella - keep her in your thoughts


Elf,
Isabella looks just like my little Max, we lost him at 21 years..He had the same thing happen from a fight with my sons dog..He was so bad he drug his hind quarters and cry. He spent 6 week at the vets and we could only peek through a window at him so he would stay still and not disturb the IV he had....What save my pretty boy was a little cart with wheels in the back and a chest harness, it held the back legs in place off the ground and rested them but he could get around. To keep his spirits up, we would take him out side, find a gopher hole and say get em boy and he would dig like crazy with his front paws.. I kept a close watch on him even sleeping on the floor next to him at night..One day I was looking and noticed that his back paws were moving a little when he would walk..about 3 days later he  came walking into the kitchen sans cart and I about had a fit..I took him and put him back in it praying he hadn't hurt himself and the little poop walk right out of it again, stood and looked at me then came running to me..From that day on he was our old Maxie, think about one of those carts Elf they rest the back as if in traction and put off the surgery if possible..the carts are custom made..I'd look into it if it were me doing this again.
hugs to you and to Miss Isabella

cj


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll have my weiner "Parkerbeans" give a howl out for you and your baby. I call mine "burnt peanut". He's black, and minus the head, shaped like a peanut. he's 7
now.
When he was bit 2 yrs ago by a pigmy rattlesnake, it was touch and go for 3 days.
I know what you're going through, so we'll be praying for you and your baby, Isabella.


​


----------



## pdswife (Jul 21, 2008)

Cute puppy!  Hope she feels better soon!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!  She was walking and could jump on my friend's leg...it was the "down" motion when she would yelp.  Though she did favor her hind legs...is this always an "immobility sentence"?  (did that make sense?)


----------



## babetoo (Jul 21, 2008)

once in a while the surgery works, my son's vet could not guarantee it. maybe it will work for you. we all missed little smokie very much, though he would drive you nuts to throw the ball for him.

best of luck for your baby

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks babe


----------



## Mama (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope she gets better soon kitchenelf. Our babies mean a lot to all of us.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh no, poor Isabella.  We're praying for her.  For those who have not had the pleasure of meeting Isabella, she is one of the best little kissers in North Carolina!  I love her, and I hope she is feeling better very soon.

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 22, 2008)

KE - Thye give so much, usually without complaint, that it hard to see them suffer. I don't know a lot about weinerdogs, but, my thoughts are with you. I know what a freind they are.

AC


----------



## Russellkhan (Jul 22, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about poor little Isabella. I hope for the best for her.


----------



## QSis (Jul 22, 2008)

Awwww, ke, maybe it won't be as bad it seems right now, and Isabella will be better sooner than you expect!  Sending positive healing energies to you and your puppy.

Lee

P.S.  Love the cat, too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you guys!  The cat is appropriately named "Mr. Kitty"


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 22, 2008)

Both furbabies are so cute.  I do hope and pray that  she improves . LadyCook


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about this! Hugs to Isabella and of course, Mr. Kitty too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you, you two!

The vet just called and said she was much improved.  She can come home today and we'll block off the stairs and try to keep her confined as much as possible.  What I REALLY want to do is get someone to work for me and stay with her today


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Thank you guys!  The cat is appropriately named "Mr. Kitty"


 
I had a cat who I called Kitty.  His orginal name was Clarence, which I didn't care for, because Kitty was too cute .   I miss my little guy , he died at home last year of kidney failure.  :-((


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Thank you, you two!
> 
> The vet just called and said she was much improved. She can come home today and we'll block off the stairs and try to keep her confined as much as possible. What I REALLY want to do is get someone to work for me and stay with her today


 
If I lived closer to you, I would have come over to stay with her.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, my gosh, this broke my heart.  What a sweet little dog!  I also love the name.  Friend just had baby that she named Isabella or is it Izabella?  She corrected me about the spelling, but a I cannot remember.  I do not like to leave my dogs or pups alone, especially when I know they aren't feeling 100%.  Even the deaf and blind dog who has more problems makes me feel guilty.  One thing I truly can recommend is acupuncture.  My regular vet advised me to let him go.  I looked on line and someone recommended acupuncture.  Cannot believe that he is still around today.  I sure hope Isabella starts feeling good again.  One thing about those little 'wiener' dogs is they have to watch their backs.  Kind of fragile but oh so sweet.

You know kitchenelf when it comes to animals my t houghts and prayers are always asking for the positive.  Love is so powerful when it comes to our pets. 
Will do whatever it takes to keep them feeling good.  Please keep us informed about the progress.  Oh, thanks for sharing the  pictures.  She is one of the best things in life.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she is better at least she can be home. I just absolutely lose it when one of my pets get hurt


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> If I lived closer to you, I would have come over to stay with her.



I think that's about the sweetest thing anyone could ever say to me!!!!!   x 10 dozen!!!!

And thanks to the rest of you too!  I was SOOOOOOOOOOO upset when they said she would have to stay the night.  BUT, I also knew they would take very good care of her.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 22, 2008)

KE - That is the pits. We have had to take Liam to the vets and been told that we saved lis life by an hour. He was in the hosp for 3 days. We have taken both Bear & Liam to the vets when the ripped the door off the pantry and feasted on chocolate and onions.

The house is so empty and so sad without our frineds. They give everything and ask little in return. Hopes and wished for her safe and healthy return. Hope I do this right, I learned it here.

{{{{{{{{{{KitchenElf}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

You did it right - I felt that hug!!!!!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 22, 2008)

K-Elf:

So sorry for you and your baby.

I have unfortunately been through this twice.

When the little guy pictured above was 12, he blew out a disc in his neck going down the stairs.  We only allowed him to go down the 4 stairs on the front porch, otherwise he was carried, but that was enough to do it.  NO STAIRS!!

He was totally paralyzed.  In that situation you have to do surgery right away (I found out later) but the vet put him on IV and he stayed at the animal hospital for 4 days.  He was released, but he was no better.  He layed on a little pillow for a week until we had a follow up appointment with a surgeon.  He had deep nerve reflexes, still, so she said she could try to operate.  An appointment was booked.  Well, Schnitzel HATES the veterinarian with a passion.  Right after this visit he started to show improvement.  He was able to get up on his back legs a little.  I brought him into the surgeon again and when he was on her office floor, he hoisted himself up on his rear legs and frantically pushed his way to the door!  She said to delay surgery.  When I got him home after the appointment, he got up on all 4 legs and walked over to his water bowl for a drink.  He looked at me like "Whaaaaaat?"

He made a pretty complete recovery, but I think he was very lucky.

The second time was when he was 14 and he got out of bed wrong.

This time he totally lost his back legs and did have surgery.  He has recovered pretty much and can walk but not run.

He's 17 + now and still a character and fully ambulatory, though he does sort of sidewind around.

Our beagle hsa hurt his back much like yours twice too.  He recovered fully through complete CAGE REST and antinflammatories.

It is really, really, really important to keep Isabella quiet and confined to a small place where she can't walk much.  She sounds like she's getting better on her own, but you need to restrict her or she could undo her healing.

GOOD LUCK!!!  We are all pulling for you!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 22, 2008)

jennyema said:


> K-Elf:
> 
> So sorry for you and your baby.
> 
> ...



What a miracle!  So many dogs would make the same improvement if the owners would only take the time to observe.  Everyone tells me not to put up with shots, pills, exercise and acupuncture.  This only makes me think less of them as they don't know the feeling i have for the dogs.  I would do things over again for my dogs but I wonder about my friends.  If they don't have time for their pets would they have time for me?  i alway s prefer someone who owns a pet  rather than getting different one every other year.  Just because they develop some kind of weakness than it is like throwing out pair of shoes or something.

Oh, am I thankful you gave your dogs the time and attention that they offer to your everyday.  Their love can never ever be replaced.  People should only feel this way about one another.  I often said we should try to use our dogs as examples of the way we should be.  Good luck and hope they are with you forever.  I miss all of  the dogs I had to let go.  One thing I know for sure I just never gave up.  If they could eat and move a little they would still be here.


----------



## plumies (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww, poor poor Isabella!  Look at her face, what a sweetie! I'm glad she's home with her Mommy and Mr. Kitty.  My puppers send lots of puppy kisses and hugs. I'll keep her in my thoughts and hopefully no surgery. Hugs to you too, KE.


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2008)

Elf I'd help you out if i could. I'm glad she's better though


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chicks (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate it when our fur kids are sick or in pain.  Hope you little doxie is better soon.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhh, that is too cute!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, not as good as Jennys, but I tried!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

Couldn't forget Lassie:


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

OH MY GOSH - those are so cute!  Isabella thanks you!!!!  She is doing very well...thank you guys for all your good thoughts!!!!  She has a pain patch on until Friday, takes another pain med, and some steroids.  She was all over me when I picked her up - - - the vet was quite surprised as she had not moved all day.  He was warning me that she might be very lethargic, still have trouble walking, and if she seemed like she was in severe pain bring her right back.  He handed her to me and she jumped up on my face and wouldn't quit licking - got me a few times I think in the back of my throat and up my nose  

I am being very good though - I set up her kennel again, placed it in the living room, where she will stay while I am gone.  She IS going to recover from this.

Again, thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww those are too cute!! Elf, I'm glad she's feeling good right now!! And of course she is going to recover. The animal docs are doing wonders these days!! She is going to be fine and dandy before you know it!!


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2008)

oh, poor kitchenelf, and poor isabella!

dachs are just prone to back blow-outs.  loooooong skinny back + short little legs + gravity = issues.  your vet was right to wait a while (i'm a vet too), some of them DO resolve with in-hospital cage rest & meds.  but if they don't, or if you can see the disc blown all the way out on an x-ray, well, time for surgery.  just the way that particular flavor of little furkids is made.

my girl Sheba (sheltie, not dachsund, who i sadly lost just 2 weeks ago) blew out a disc over the thanksgiving holiday about 5 years ago, and it was WAY scary.  they never do it from something obvious, like jumping from a second story window, nope.  hers was just a little foot raised on the couch to get my attention, then a scream of pain.  much like when people "slip a disc," plenty of time it happens when they're doing something as easy as reaching for the remote.  it's just an accumulation of little injuries over the years, that all of a sudden picks a random moment to not be ok anymore.


----------



## Dove (Jul 23, 2008)

*Oh Elf...I fell in love with Isabella before I even met her. She will be alright !! *


----------



## pot clanger (Jul 23, 2008)

KITCHEN ELF!!  My Lulu had a blown disk and we opted to have surgery at a specialty clinic.  We had to crate her for a month post-op while she healed, and had to be very careful about letting her jump up or down on beds, couches, etc, but it can be ok!

Just know there is someone out there who went through it, and we had eight more wonderful years with Lulu...  it's the smaller dogs, the ones with the long backs that we have to be so careful of...

Best of luck to you and your fur baby...  blessings and healing thoughts to you both!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!  Right now we're seeing how she does over these next few days.  She goes back on Friday to have the pain patch removed and to check her.  Thanks for all the good vibes!


----------



## Dina (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Elf.  I hope she gets all the treatment necessary to recuperate from it.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad to hear Isabella's in recovery. Sorry I missed this thread on Monday. I've been zooming in and out quickly without doing much exploring this week. So a belated get well wish


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

Keeping all things crossed for your baby, Isabella. I hope she's resting comfortably.
Does she let you know when something's not right, verbally, I mean?
Mine talks, grumbles, whines, whatever he has to do to let me know something is up.
​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you guys!  quicksilver - she is more prone to let other people know when they come to visit.  She doesn't always let us know, unfortunately.  She gave some pretty good yelps and, of course, we knew something major was up!  She's taking it easy and resting a LOT (due to meds I'm sure).  We can usually tell in her eyes when she isn't feeling well and she looks, well...sad.  

She's not going to like being in her kennel but she's just got to know it's for her own good.  My husband is starting to waffle and saying maybe if we just leave her in the kitchen........I told him that is NOT an option and not what's good for her right now.  He's the one I have to watch!!!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> She's not going to like being in her kennel but she's just got to know it's for her own good. My husband is starting to waffle and saying maybe if we just leave her in the kitchen........I told him that is NOT an option and not what's good for her right now. He's the one I have to watch!!!


 

NO!!!  No waffling!

Maybe in a few weeks, but not now.

Especially when a dog is on pain meds.  Pain is a natural deterrant to overdoing things.  When pain is removed, dogs naturally want to be frisky and they can really hurt themselves.

You are dealing with a spinal cord injury so you need to keep Isabella as quiet and confined as you can.  Overdoing it can have disasterous consequences.

B was confined for 6 weeks, first 3 in his crate and then in the kitchen.  He's got a little hitch in his gait, but otherwise he's fine now.  I am praying for the same for your little baby


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2008)

I refuse to waffle on this Jenny - she whined briefly but now she's fine.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

It is hard for me when they are in pain as well. When Ophelia went into pain one day and couldn't get up the stairs, I spent the next couple of nights sleeping on the sofa next to her. A couple days later we were informed they couldn't fix the problem or make her comfortable (she got so bad she even bit at me if I tried to move her), so we had to put her down.
I must have worn the pain pretty plainly on my face coming and going because by the time we left half the staff was in tears as well.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 26, 2008)

It's been a couple of days.....
How's your baby girl?
Doing much better I hope.
Hugs and licks, from me and my baby, K.e.
​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for asking!!!  She is doing better.  She is instinctively timid about a few things and doesn't "kill" her animals before she eats anymore.  She simply places them beside her food bowl before she eats.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

I was just thinking about your baby, Isabella, and hoping everything is back to normal and happy dog, happy dog.  ​


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

she sure looks healthy to me.....stop worry, Mama, she'll be fine......and you got her to a vet just as soon as you could.......I know what it's like to worry over one of your fur children but just looking at her she's going to be fine..........


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks qs and expat.  She is doing better - still not 100% but MUCH better!!!!  No surgery this time...not going to do that unless necessary.


----------



## Dove (Aug 13, 2008)

*Doing better is good Elf. happy to hear that..
marge*


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am glad to hear better. Better is a stoping place on the way to well and happy.

AC


----------



## Bilby (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread.  Hope Isabella is still doing well and continues to improve.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Sorry I missed this thread.  Hope Isabella is still doing well and continues to improve.



She is doing great Bilby - thanks!


----------



## smoke king (Aug 16, 2008)

Elf, if you read my post today (in memory of my best friend) you know that I too am a dog lover, and I can sympathize-I know what your going through and be assured that both you and Isabella are in my thoughts and prayers.

When my beloved Bailey took ill, I desperately tried to find "something"-anything, to grab onto and hold-and as I usually do when things turn tragic,I turn to my religious upbringing.  I don't know what your beliefs are, but if you google "St. Francis of Assisi" (patron saint of animals) there is a lot of comfort and hope available there.

Sadly, the miracle I was praying for didn't come to pass for my sweet little girl, but maybe it will for you. As my Mother so adamantly said, "never underestimate the power of prayer"

Tonight, as I again find a quiet spot to pray, as I have each and every night since the angels took my Bailey away, I will include you and Isabella in my prayers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you smoke king...I read your post about 10 - 15 minutes ago or so.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Thanks for asking!!! She is doing better. She is instinctively timid about a few things and doesn't "kill" her animals before she eats anymore. She simply places them beside her food bowl before she eats.


Awwwww!  I'm glad Isabella is feeling better.  Kisses to that little sweetie! 

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Awwwww!  I'm glad Isabella is feeling better.  Kisses to that little sweetie!
> 
> Barbara



And she's got a kiss for you too Barb!!!!!!!!!!!  Pucker up and keep those lips tight or she'll lick your tonsils - but you already know that...how are your tonsils?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> And she's got a kiss for you too Barb!!!!!!!!!!! Pucker up and keep those lips tight or she'll lick your tonsils - but you already know that...how are your tonsils?


They're still there, no thanks to Isabella!  

Barbara


----------



## Lynd (Aug 18, 2008)

Glad to hear Isabelle is feeling better. My dog is called Izzy


----------

